# lilo einstellungen ?



## blubber (1. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ich hab eben Redhat 9 installiert und es läuft auch alles wunderbar. Nun hab ich nurnoch ein kleines Problem mit lilo. Und zwar kommt beim Booten meines Rechners so ein komisches Redhat - Lilo Bild, und ich kann dann zwischen windows und linux wählen. Ich hätte das aber gerne in ganz simpler Texteingabe. Sprich,  dass ich "windows" oder "linux" eintippen muss und er dann das entsprechende bootet. Oder dass eben ein ganz simples Menü erscheint, wo man zwischen linux und windows wählen kann, so im Dos-Style. Aber hauptsache das Bild weg. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich dafür die folgenden Einstellungen verändern muss?

prompt
timeout="50"
boot="/dev/hda"
map=/boot/map
install=/boot/boot.b
message=/boot/message
linear
vga="0"
default=windows

image="/boot/vmlinuz-2.4.20-8"
	label="linux"
	initrd="/boot/initrd-2.4.20-8.img"
	read-only
	append="hdb=ide-scsi root=LABEL=/"

other=/dev/hda1
	optional
	label="windows"


bye


----------



## blubber (3. Dezember 2003)

weis das etwa keiner? Dürfte doch für die Linux - Freaks hier kein Thema sein


----------



## Christian Fein (3. Dezember 2003)

Ich frage mich nur ob du da sicher bist das es Lilo ist.

RedHat installiert standardmässig Grub. Wenn es Grub ist dann kann ich dir wohl helfen. Da ich Grub doch eher ansprechend finde.


----------



## JoelH (3. Dezember 2003)

*hmm,*

also rein von aussehen ist das ein GRUB-Configfile. Aber wie man das Bild abstellt weiss ich auch nicht. Warum willste das eigentlich weg haben ?


----------



## Christian Fein (3. Dezember 2003)

*Re: hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von JoelH _
> *also rein von aussehen ist das ein GRUB-Configfile. Aber wie man das Bild abstellt weiss ich auch nicht. Warum willste das eigentlich weg haben ? *



nein das ist ein lilo.conf file. Aber ich habe auch unter /etc/ lilo.conf und grub.conf liegen, das heisst noch lange nicht das beide bootmanager installiert sind


----------



## JoelH (3. Dezember 2003)

*hmm,*

einmal hat man Windows laufen und schon kommt so eine Frage. Ich swiche mal wieder nach Linux und guck mal was in meiner COnf so alles dring steht.


----------



## blubber (3. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

es sollte eigentlich ziemlich sicher der lilo sein, da ich bei der Installation bewusst von Grub auf lilo gewechselt habe 
Auch im KDE Kontrollzentrum ist diese Datei unter den lilo Optionen zu sehen.....

Naja, ich wills einfach weg haben weil ich finde das es billig aussieht. Außerdem flimmert das Bild das es kracht. Ich habs lieber schön schlicht 

bye


----------



## Erpel (5. Dezember 2003)

Also, wenn ich mein Debian irgendwann unter Kontrolle, ich mein zum laufen bringe werd ich nachsehn, ich habe kein Bild, sondern ein Menü, das mich an dos erinnert(aber in rot/bunt), und drunter ne Eingabezeile.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (5. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

hab bei mir noch was gefunden das eventuell helfen könnte. Bei mir ist das im DOS-Stil
und blau-weiß:


```
menu-scheme=Wb
```

Und das dürfte meiner Meinung nach White/blue heißen 

MrNugget


----------

